# Stitchcounting [journal] i planted the seed in her



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

Lemme take a try at this journaling thing ive seen the BYH community nice and cool so i feel comfy doing this

Here is a lil background if me, ohh btw for a couple years i wont be talking about cows or goats. I dont have any yet, apartments aren't fawn of them lol


Background:

Born and raised in NYC   Separated parents, younger sister. I dont look up to any male role models in my family, i dont get along with my dad. I love my mom even if i dont show it most of the times, shes just such a strong women. I have an obsession with P!nk and fiber arts. We live in a two bedroom apartment with the animals(guinea pigs,bunny,dog). Living in nyc public housing is rough especially where i live. I started a garden in the building that now has three members. 

I dream about having some sheep, dogs, goats, chickens, horses, french angoras, ohh but i first need to own or inherit some land from old farmers. Lol


Uhmmm enjoy my journal and i always appreciate comments.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi stitch-
I told you I'd post here(said that on the new member introductions) since you've decided to start a journal. I'll have to post later though, I just realized what time it is... I've got to get out and take care of the animals!
Later


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Stitch! I saw your bracelets on Etsy, looking good! It's great that you can crochet. Did you use your angora wool for the yarn?



Bridget


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Bridget 

I dont have angoras :/ only my lionhead max. The yarn for thoses bracelets was some thrift store cone thread.


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hi stitch-
> I told you I'd post here(said that on the new member introductions) since you've decided to start a journal. I'll have to post later though, I just realized what time it is... I've got to get out and take care of the animals!
> Later


Ohhh yes BYH is addicting i needa go out to the garden today.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome Stitch!  Keep dreaming...never give up and let your dream go...we only get one life here on Earth and make good choices as you grow older with that dream as your goal...I have a strong feeling that one day you will make your dream come true!


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Welcome Stitch!  Keep dreaming...never give up and let your dream go...we only get one life here on Earth and make good choices as you grow older with that dream as your goal...I have a strong feeling that one day you will make your dream come true!


Thank You! 

I hope my dream does become true someday somehow.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

And welcome to the world of journaling! I'll watch it best I can!!

Hope your dream comes true!


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

Today i freaking woke up at 4pm, i have a horrible sleep routine .

I was extremly happy that it wasnt raining when i woke up that i went to the garden and put some mint cuttings and rootlets to TRY and stop the damn rats from coming into the garden.  Hopefully the lady that has to water this week sees the lil patch of mint  . I collected some coneflower leaves for tea, i heard somewhere that they are good for the cold, lets see! I saw some tomatoes getting pretty big  so that means i need to add some coffee grounds and maxs poo to the tomatos so they get the nitrogen they need. While i was digging up the spot for the mint Nemui my dog was all  ALL over the garden area and trying to caught a stupid cabbage butterfly.

Its saturday so that means i had to clean out the cages :/, ive only done the boys, need to do the girls and Max's . sigh atleast i took milo a well need shower and haircut, poor thing had so much mats, took foreverrr!

OHH i went to the supermarket to shop for this week with my mom and i always collects the bottles we use and then get 5c for em. idk how to call that but apparently those machines are off on saturday? whyy i had to haul a bunch of seltzer water and beer bottle back home while she shopped. i have a slight seltzer water addiction  

Baking a cake now for a ferret club meeting were trying to legalize ferrets in NYC again  but lets see how the meeting goes i never seen a ferret im excited  . pretty boring day so far but i gotta finish theses cakes and the girls cage and max's area.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

Grats in the tomatoes!

What names fit to what animal?

FERRETS ARE ILEGAL IN NYC?   Well, grats on going to see your first ferret, love those guys!!


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Grats in the tomatoes!
> 
> What names fit to what animal?
> 
> FERRETS ARE ILEGAL IN NYC?   Well, grats on going to see your first ferret, love those guys!!


Thanks and Thanks ! yeahh they are because when the ferret wave happens everyone i guess whould bring em in the subway  and the babies would bite ppl. 

animal names 

max- my lionhead buck 2yrs
Nemui- my wannabe pig dog japanese chin

Guinea pigs
milo - a rescue from a shelter he had mats cuz he has long hair 
Russia- rehomed and my 1st
Bugsy- brooklyn and russias son

girls
brooklyn - rehomed and my 1st
panda - brooklyn and russias daughter

i didnt sex them right and i had a litter


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome to BYH and our world of journaling!

I think that it's great that you've started a community garden - kudos to you.

Coneflowers are indeed good for colds but don't use them if you get hayfever type of allergies as it will make those worse.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

stitchcounting said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese chin?

Cool!   Do you ever try and breed them?

WTH? Stupid people... Ferrets need to be allowed!


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Welcome to BYH and our world of journaling!
> 
> I think that it's great that you've started a community garden - kudos to you.
> 
> Coneflowers are indeed good for colds but don't use them if you get hayfever type of allergies as it will make those worse.


Thanks Elevan ! 
How do i know if i have hayfever?
My community garden even made it on NyTimes online though .


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you get bad allergies (itchy eyes / nose, watery eyes) in August?  If you do you likely have hayfever.


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> stitchcounting said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are in perfect breeding age but i dont think so here in NYC there are a ton i mean A TON of guinea pigs in resuces and in CL i dont want to be apart of more unwanted pets 
:/

i would love to see some Milo babies though he has long hair so cute!! but now hes all bald thanks to me . maybe i'll breed them if i get some ppl who would like some. who knows!

Japanese chin is this not the best picture but u get the idea.


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Do you get bad allergies (itchy eyes / nose, watery eyes) in August?  If you do you likely have hayfever.


 yeaa but only when im around cats or mice .


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

OMG that is adorable! Reminds me of my friends dogs! (but their not a japanese chin) 

Oh, I understand, well, at least you have some cuties out of a accedental breeding! 

Would you happen to have pics of any other animals?


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2012)

stitchcounting said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah well, that would be dander allergies then.  I'm allergic to cats too so I feel your pain there.  Careful around the mice as they can cause more issues than allergies.  The rats too.  (Hanta virus).

A bucket 3/4 full of water is a good catch for rats.  Put a 5 gallon bucket in your garden and fill it 3/4 full of water.  If you check it often you can get rid of the rats before they drown but you'll have to be able to "take care" of them yourself.  I wouldn't want to use poison around your garden and snap traps are hit miss and glue traps are extremely messy.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> stitchcounting said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thoght you put a string with some peanut butter on it and when they try to eat it they fall?


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover lol im gonna look but im not on the desktop im on my moms laptop  in the kitchen lol.

Elevan- thanks for the tips ! 

i dont really wanna deal with em ... maybe drop em off in the local park  
ik i can get traps from the building cleaning lady imma ask her when ever i see her . the wire traps i mean


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol, well, I'll be waiting!


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2012)

CBL - I don't use anything for bait.  They need water and food...the food source is obviously the garden.  You make sure that you only fill 3/4 full so that they have to lean in to drink 9 out of 10 times they'll fall in, then they won't be able to get out.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, OK, I understand now!


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

Pet Picsss

Max 






Russia





Milo





 Bugsy as a lil baby





 Brooklyn my fav shes so sweet
[imghttp://farm9.staticflickr.com/8306/7812625112_b547b0604e_m.jpg][/img]

Panda ms sassy pants





Nemui


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 18, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> CBL - I don't use anything for bait.  They need water and food...the food source is obviously the garden.  You make sure that you only fill 3/4 full so that they have to lean in to drink 9 out of 10 times they'll fall in, then they won't be able to get out.


ha like that idea why hot water though?


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 18, 2012)

Love guinea pigs esp that little grunt they make - welcome by the way 
I have to say your avatar is well erm looks like your about to tell me how things really are


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 19, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Love guinea pigs esp that little grunt they make - welcome by the way
> I have to say your avatar is well erm looks like your about to tell me how things really are


i think im about to kill the joke but ummm i dont get it


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Stitch,

I love your guinea pig pictures. They are soo cute! We had one when I was a kid. Makes me want one again but we already have too many animals!

Have fun at the ferret thing. Ferrets are fun but are a lot of work. My sister has a ferret rescue group in Baltimore/Washington Dc area and so many people give up their ferrets because they can't handle them. They have a lot of health problems, and get into a lot of bad things all the time that can hurt them! My sister has about 8 ferrets of her own at her house now. She's just crazy about them! Her whole house is ferret-proof so they can run around all the time and not get into trouble.


Sounds like your garden is doing great. Post some pictures!


----------



## elevan (Aug 19, 2012)

stitchcounting said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot water?  Did I say hot?  If I did then I didn't mean it    Just regular cool water.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 19, 2012)

Not a GP fan but that Panda is so cute!  i am loving your journal---neat to hear about someone who likes the farm life and is trying to make it happen in the city.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 19, 2012)

Ferrets are illegal...That is rather depressing.. Good luck with your urban homestead !
If you have enough room for a garden you have enough room for CHICKENS! Ps I believe they are legal in NYC.


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 19, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Ferrets are illegal...That is rather depressing.. Good luck with your urban homestead !
> If you have enough room for a garden you have enough room for CHICKENS! Ps I believe they are legal in NYC.


nope theyre illegal in California and her in the 5 boroughs but upstate and in long island it legal. its not my property to add a coop i would love to trust me !! i just hope if i do no coons get into them


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 19, 2012)

she is cute thanks you



			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Not a GP fan but that Panda is so cute!  i am loving your journal---neat to hear about someone who likes the farm life and is trying to make it happen in the city.


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 19, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Hi Stitch,
> 
> I love your guinea pig pictures. They are soo cute! We had one when I was a kid. Makes me want one again but we already have too many animals!
> 
> ...


I'll post some pics one of theses days when i get my first official harvest. Loved the ferrets but they are expensive !! they get sick with cancer and this and that, and her in nyc its like hiding drugs when you have a ferret, thats if you have a bad landlord.


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 19, 2012)

what does the lil cow mean next to the post, like when you see recent post?

ANYWAYS!!

Went to the ferret meeting and i heard soooo much stories of crazy landlords and sick ferrets. And one tried going up my pants. 0.o An awesome experience but they arent the baby eating critters that people say they are. they were all so entertained with eachother they ignored us humans. But best of all they liked my cake, the humans that is  , 

My plan for tommorow is to go to the retirement home on my block and see if they would like to have a gardener in their backyard. I remember all they old ladies pulling out weeds in garden area but NOW its all full of weeds and no veggies . Maybe they need some help and i can get some more experience  i also want to  join some more gardens but after i start school in september i dont want to be too busy. And i might get a job in sepetember so maybe imma jars that idea of more gardens :/

see ya manana BYH buddies


----------



## stitchcounting (Dec 24, 2012)

Havent been really active here but I have been reading the sheep and rabbit topics. 

Merry Christmas ! AND Feliz Ano !  BYH Fam


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad to hear from you and I hope yours is a happy holiday as well!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 23, 2013)

I just want to share this lil convo I had with a friend at school

B- Alex hows your bunny?
Me- He doing great, isnt really friendly and doesnt like to be held but whatever.
B- Then give him away
Me- He's a bunny not a pair of shoes than I throw away when I dont like anymore. if you child is stuck up and snobby you wont give them up for adoption right?
B- *silence*

This really annoys me everytime some says this to me. Or this . "OMG you still have those guinea pigs?" 
Like, umm was I suppose to give then away or cook 'em buy now?!

Society...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Just simple city flok that don't know much! See you are a country boy at the heart of it... they will probably never get it! 
Good to hear from you again! How is school going? Keeping your grades up?


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 23, 2013)

Awe thanks for asking. They are great just today i got honors on my math panel for calc ! I was really surprised but the teachers said I knew my stuff. Panel is when you present a project in front of some teachers it replaces state test in my school. and ahaha i wrote by instead of buy.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Great... now what else have you been up to..You must update your journal!


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 23, 2013)

I will , I will ! Something REALLY exciting happened. 2mm's post* hint: etsy*
The garden is... its winter here and really cold . So just carrots cabbage and mint. some weeds that i go and pick to feed my pets.
And im saving up for a spinning wheel or turkish spindle,


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh my ... I'm so happy...      :bun :bun   

You made all those! and looks like you've been a sellin' and have 100 % pos feedback! Oh, yeah!

Look around for a used wheel! I went to a fiber production workshop, it was great... I have started felting... Will have to wait for a wheel.. so much $$$$  

I need to learn how to crochet, I did when I was young but that was a long time ago! I do not like knitting though.

Really proud of you! Now you have school in the am...go to sleep! 
Check back in tomorrow!


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 24, 2013)

Aha I've been off school the past two weeks but i was making up gym class from freshman year. and prepping for my panel.  But not to my etsy update...
Ive had an etsy since 2011 i think, and i would just put up some random listing and never really share it with anyone. After i read a great book "The Handmade Market Place" I realized i need to but more time into my etsy if i wanted the money i want. Ive made my own email for the etsy, im going to order a business card stamp on etsy, im also thinking about offering stickers with my logo with every purchase as a thank you , but to continue branding I also made a facebook page http://www.facebook.com/alexcreates please go like it. Ive also starting to go out and ask other successful crocheters and knitters in etsy, and they have been sooo much help. Will Im running a headband sale this month and i got 17 headband orders this week, i need to go to work ! 

this is my logo 







Hey southern, did you like my etsy shop? Bridget i think the person's name was? thats you right?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

I think your etsy is great! I do not do facebook at all, Bridgemoof or Bridge is what most of us say is a member on here that also has an etsy store she does lots of felting and is now weaving. She is awesome!

Keep up the good work ... 

I'm just Southern :/


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 25, 2013)

I love the logo and the headbands. Is that your own pattern?


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah Momma it is ! i think i mention that in my listing. Ive had to change it twice already. Thankss I did the logo on paint lol


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 25, 2013)

one day I hope to be able to make clothes right now I can do blakents and stuffed animals. What brand of yarn do you like the best.


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 25, 2013)

Well... I'll start off with the yarn i hate the most... Red Heart . It was just so itchy and the colors were great but the it was soft. They have gotten much better now but i dnt really like them at all. My favorite acrylic is Loops and Thread Impeccable, its cheap, soft and colorful. For wool yarn it will have have to be patons classic. BUT my all time favorite yarn is handspun! BFl+silk. Merino and the list goes on and on! 

And for making things, you can ALWAYS fix it was you're doing it . Or pay patterns online or books. do you crochet or knit?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 25, 2013)

I can do both but I like crochet better. For me it is easier to pick up and work and then sit it down and come back to it later. Also easier to fix mistakes. For me I can crochet while watching tv or doing something else and with knitting I just never could do that.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Yup crocheting is for me too.  I learned to knit first but after several project attempts, and not getting the tension right I took up crocheting and love it.  Red Heart is itchy.  I have used it to make some throws for the kids (they are really rough on things and it holds up pretty well ) but I make most things out of baby yarn---sooo soft, even if it is a bit slippy to work with.  I have four throws going right now.  Not sure when they will get done but it is nice to just pick one up, throw a few rows on it, and if I get bored with that pattern, I put a few rows on another.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 25, 2013)

My word! You are speedy! It takes me weeks and weeks to knit a plain old scarf!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Stitch! I looked at your etsy store yesterday and your stuff is fantastic! I love your hats, especially that one with the long ear flaps. I'm thinking about ordering one, too. I knit a little, but don't usually finish things. 

I love your logo, too!Great job on everything. I'll go like your facebook page, too!


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 25, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> My word! You are speedy! It takes me weeks and weeks to knit a plain old scarf!


LOL yeah im really fast, i bandage up my right wrist at night to preserve it , im hardcore  
But knittting take a lil more time but less yarn compared to crochet


Awee thanks Bridge ! I was your batts, and i has a woolgasm , I need to get a spindle or wheel first. and it smells like i will have to get a Turkish, the regular ones i dnt like at all.
Yay Thankssssss 

Pearce I know what you mean. I love the way knit looks but i dnt really like knitting takes too long. Crochet it just so much faster and i learn it first . On working on a ripple throw with scrap yarn . and im dying to make a sweater but I'll leave that as a  potential summer projects, 

Gracias Everyone ! Now to go work on 7 headbands and a hat and MY gloves its cold. AND SNOWING i love winter as much as i love wool . :bun


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

I wold love to learn to make sweaters and hats.  I don't do well without a firsthand lesson in that kind of thing (I can read a blanket pattern but beyond that, I get lost).  Hope we get some photos of your work.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Stitch, glad my wool batts excite you that much!  A lot of work is put into those, but the market value is so low it's hardly worth the time.  But I still like making them, they are so pretty! I  just finished spinning a spool of cormo I dyed pinkish colors, and a spool of golden yellow Romney.  I kind of want to knit a hat, but the wool is a little greasy still and if I wear it, well, ick. So I might make a cowl. Mittens would be great, but that's beyond me!

Good luck on your headbands!


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce on craftsy there are really good tutorials on knitting sweaters and socks. Sometimes they have sales on them. But I usally just go on youtube and learn of there. Some people cant do that.

Bridge thanks for the order ! 
You should try selling handspun i think theres a better market for that. and for handpainted roving ! 
I just loved your batt because of the natural colors in them and you didnt drown the batt with that ugly stupid Angelina. that stuff is soo ughh. idk what girls even like that crap, i feel like it messes up the batt, to say it in a nice way


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad you got the order Stitch! I am excited about the hat.  

I hear you about the handspun, it just takes me a long time to crank that out. Coconut is much faster at it. She needs to open an etsy store! Now handpainted roving would be fun. Haven't tried that yet. 

I have some angelina, someone gave it to me, and I agree it just looks "fake." Well it IS fake! It's plastic. Why would you want to put something plastic with something beautiful and natural like wool?


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 25, 2013)

RIGHT !! Like I love the smell of wool and the feel of lanolin . But looking at angelina on a listing is like why would you do that. 
Ive dyed yarn and roving. Ive had better results with the yarn than the roving . Plus the roving was easten something with an F and its coarse roving. 
Whos coconut?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

COCOnut, she has a journal here on BYH. Check it out! I gave her some carded Jacob's wool last weekend to spin for me and she spun it all up in one night! If you look at my etsy listing for the Jacob's wool batt, look at the pics. The pics of the spun yarn are what she did. She's good! It took me all week to spin my two spools.

I really like the varied color results I've been getting lately dyeing my wool before I card it and spin it. I like seeing different colors from the dye. Makes it more interesting for me. 

I LOVE lanolin. LOVE it!  That's why I love my sheep so much, too. They smell so much better than goats, lol.


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow she really is good !
I just looked her up. And im making headbands and i just finished a spreadsheet for my etsy. I just need some help with how to subtract columns from eachother. My adviser isn't answering on FB fast enough lol. Im gonna call it a night and get to work on theses headbands so i can start the hats i need to make. 

I'm really enjoying this etsy shop experience. 
ughh second semester starts on tuesday. sighh school work every night now .


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm....is someone talking about me? My ears are ringing! 
Hey Stich...spinning is SO much fun...but you have to make time for it. I enjoy it more than crochet or anything else. And don't let Bridge fool you...she (& I) carded the batt I spun for her etsy page. It was fun. I was smelling the lanolin as I was spinning it. I've gotta get that yarn back to her too. Spinning is AWESOME...I HIGHLY recommend it! If you can figure out spindle-spinning...you're awesome! They have LOTS of make them yourself (for little money) hand spindles. Also...check out ravelry.com...and search groups for the DODEC spinning wheel group. This guy designed a spinning wheel you can build for about $10. Check it out. 

Love your little lionhead bunny...you can spin their wool you know. If it's long enough. I used to have a lionhead. He was a sweetie. I'll have to check out your etsy store. My Evil child has decided she wants to sell her stuff...so we're gonna set up an etsy store for her (& my) stuff...eventually! 

And that angelina stuff isn't too bad. Just don't put it in everything! and use it sparingly! Guess some people like a lot of sparkles? My Evil One would use TONS of it if we had any of it in the house!


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Coconut,

I spun on a kiwi before and i really want that , but im also interested in the ladybug but thats alot more mula.
I first learned on a drop spindle and it was fun until it got full and you still have a ton of fiber left. So that why i wanna try the turkish spindle. What does you daughter make? I have a raverly and im gonna check that out. 

yeah Max lets me pluck him like an angora  when he sheds it will saves me time im my room.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a louet...pretty simple, but effective. Less expensive too. I'm TRYING to save my pennies for a majacraft though....oh I DROOL for those! My luck, I'd probably HATE it after all of that! Spindles are more portable...but like you said, you can't get much on them! I personally can't seem to figure them out! Bridge tried to give us a demonstration, but I think I confused her! 

My DD makes whatever she finds and slaps together! She's only 8, but she made these pretty neat felted mermaid people out of pipe cleaners. She makes landscapes with my beads (glues them to fabric) and hand sews 'pillows'....She's got an active imagination...and I encourage that. If someone wants to buy her creations...then good for her. I just have to set up the esty page...I keep telling her to get her inventory 'up'....but she's a spaz...like me! What's your esty name? You should Link it on your tag like Bridge does....

I've got several angora rabbits too. They're sweetie pies...the boys are much nicer than the girls. I 'sold' one of our kits to my daughter's 4H friend. she's into crochetting too and wants to get into spinning. 

I don't know if you all have hardware stores in manhattan...but hopefully you'll be able to find the supplies needed for the dodec. Although...depending on how 'handy' you are...you could build a better one, like the engraved ones on etsy...with the cats and/or dolphin cut outs. Or save your pennies and check out antique stores too! Ravelry lists some wheels for sale too....


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 26, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I don't know if you all have hardware stores in manhattan


 

Yeah there are hardware stores here. What other people think about NYC is downtown where all of the tourist go and snap our bridges and skyscrapers and the nice broadway shows. But uptown is where people, not rich people, live. But that will be another post for another day. I dont really like that wheel i googled it and it just a drop spindle with a treadle . I dying to get angoras but i need a wheel first. and more space. more space then a wheel THEN a rabbit. 

Oh shes only 8, but at least shes being creative and doing something. M sister younger than me loves to do nothing. Lay in bed, talk on the phone, watch make up videos on her ipod. Im like do something with your life !!

Im not sure how to add the link without it being a link . I find a way asap.
My etsy is http://www.alexcreates.etsy.com


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

VERY COOL (your site)! I just opened our etsy site. You'll notice everything posted are my daughter's creations for now. I have to spin up some wool...I'm into kool aid dying at the moment. So I'll spin a skein...then dye it...
I'll have to get some OTHER stuff up there. she's SOOO excited though!


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 26, 2013)

I cant wait to see some of your handspun! Etsy is soo much fun. You can join forums there also. 
Im gonna go and edit this headband tutorial, more like try ! I did a headband in 38mins!!
 so happy! 'till later !


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 27, 2013)

I am so jealous of y'all!  I would love to be able to do all that stuff but I can't even find the time to keep my house clean.  

Y'all make such BEAUTIFUL stuff.   Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey Stitch, I got my hat today and I am SOOOO thrilled! It's fantastic. You are such a talented young person. I can't believe you did it that fast, too! I hope you have lots of orders keeping you busy.

I'll try to get a picture of me in it, but of course I won't look as good as your lovely young friend modeling it 


Thanks buddy!


----------



## stitchcounting (Feb 1, 2013)

Im sooo happy seeing peoples reactions to what i make.
Glad you liked it. 
Picture would be great !! 
Welcome 

BTW

I havent been sharing on BYH or any social network because i've been up to my neck in headband orders.  But its okay they are profitable :bun


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Tooo col... and yes bridge.. a pic if you please!

So glad you are doing well in your business venture Stitch!


----------



## stitchcounting (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks. And it seems that with my lil business and my babysitting gig and a narcissistic B***H, I will have my folding kiwi around April.
Im back to baking again and got cake,cupcake and chocolate lollipop orders for SUNDAY!! Thank god. he planned everything out prefectly!! The kid is going to NJ that weekend so im off but still making $$ for my wheel !! 
Now to finish theses 5 headbands for tomorrow !


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## stitchcounting (Feb 14, 2013)

OHHHHH What a crazy week. And it still aint done !

Best thing to happen this week was........A shop in brooklyn wants to feature my hats in her lil shop!! yay!! I designed a new hat dip dyed ^_^ now i just waiting for my acid dyes to come in the mail.
I planned my schools community service fundraiser and its tomorrow  tons of food donated to the longest club in my school.
On Monday i was invited to be apart of NYCHA's Recycling Forum , because listen to this "i've proven to NYCHA to be a leader of my community" 
Yesterday!!! I was accepted to go to LA on a school trip in april for a class i'm in. Which i need to do  a kickstarter for idk who will be willing to give out money for free to a boy wanting to go to LA but whatever lets see.
Now to make brownies, finish a project and dye and picture some hats!  
Anyone wanna help me?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 14, 2013)

I'ld happily come eat some brownies while you dye the hat.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 15, 2013)

So proud of you Stitch! all great accomplishments on your part. Way to go.


----------



## stitchcounting (Feb 19, 2013)

I got my acid dye saturday and I haven't stop dyeing since ! 
Went today to the boutique and gave her my hats,I hope the winter stretches out a but.

The lady i babysat for fired because of my age, even though i've worked for her for two months. I smell a lie but i'm not going to stress it.

I'm might be going to the farm upstate this year again! This time I'll bring my camera ! 

This lost in my gig really missed up my plans for my kiwi :/. I will have to work more and more on my etsy inventory ! 

One thing I really love about BYH is all the positive feedback and support i get , more than my parents  Now to be a typical teenager and do my last minute project.

You wanna type it up for me?


----------



## greenbean (Feb 20, 2013)

I havn't posted on your journal yet but read it!  I love your etsy shop, your work is awesome!

I'm sorry you got fired, that does sound strange that that's the reason she fired you if you worked for her that long.  But hey, you'll find another!  

Looking forward to pictures of the farm. 

Well I'd type up your project for you but after the first maybe 5 minutes I'd probably start procrastinating.


----------



## stitchcounting (Feb 21, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> I havn't posted on your journal yet but read it!  I love your etsy shop, your work is awesome!
> 
> I'm sorry you got fired, that does sound strange that that's the reason she fired you if you worked for her that long.  But hey, you'll find another!
> 
> ...


Thanks  lets hope i do find another gig.

I feel asleep and tyed it up in school :lol


----------



## stitchcounting (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm not dead just floating.....

More like runnning around with my head chopped off. I'm in so many clubs that I barely have time to socualize with friends. But this should help with my college resume  that I am a leader of two clubs and ap classes. Anyways. Spring is here!! will close at least. which means sowing time. I gotta meet with urban garden experts this month. it should be a learning experience.


----------



## stitchcounting (Mar 5, 2013)

just posting this here just in case anyone wants to donate or pass the word along.

 Hi BYH Friends,

In the fall of 2012 I applied to take an elective history class exploring Latino identity, called "Movement Makers," along with 11 other students. During this semester-long course we completed projects that explored social justice issues in relation to our own identities. We also completed weekly assignments online, engaging each other in discussions about various Latino issues on our blog: http://movementmakers. wordpress.com/

Six of us will be traveling to Los Angeles in order to visit UCLA, student activist groups, and museums that highlight the richness of Latino culture and activism. We will be visiting inner-city high schools and sharing with them what we have learned this year. We will present our projects and engage in a round-table discussion around identity. We are in need of donors to help us fund this trip to LA.The money will go towards covering the cost of our flights, housing, car rentals for transportation in the city, and meals. You may donate online using the link below. If you decide to donate, THANK YOU! If you can't donate, but would like to help, then please help us spread the word about Movement Makers!

Donate through this link- http://www.youcaring.com/tuition-fundraiser/Send- Movement-Makers-to-LA-/42438


----------



## stitchcounting (Mar 27, 2013)

Is anyone here a host for WWOFers?


----------



## stitchcounting (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoy theses close up with my flowers so far! Butterfly bush, cone flowers and freesias are blooming any day now  !


----------



## stitchcounting (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## stitchcounting (Oct 13, 2013)

I"m back!!!
Computer got sick :?


----------



## stitchcounting (Oct 22, 2013)

This just might be the best week of my life so far!
Sunday- i got baptized 
Monday-my turkish spindle was shipped!!! I started to dye some wool yarn with marigold petals and zinnias
Tuesday- my custom stamp for my vegan options for my etsy shop was ordered!
Wednesday- i get my glasses! 
thursday- i should be getting my camera that will help me get better etsy pics
Friday-friday
saturday-sleep/homework
sunday-church and flea marqueta where i sell my stuff every sunday. 

I've been so blessed these past months, lemme elaborate, god blessed me with not one but three friends that love photography and are willing to use their talent for free for my etsy shop, but with some perks!(i make free stuff for them)
I applied to a yarn store just blocks from my school the owner, super nice!! loves me of course, and is waiting for the holiday season to pick up to give me a call for a part time job! I was baptized this sunday loving experience but the hard part comes after! I also decided to have something to fall back onto just in case farming wont support me. I'm interested in ag education, accessories design, and ag management. A boutique butcher responded to my resume but then didnt respond to my email. My rabbit gave birth to  helthy kits 3months ago and im still looking for homes and she might give birth again soon, i need to get securer cages or get them fixed. but we all know the cheaper choice. 

excuse any grammar errors im typing this before i go to school

 blessed day to all !!:bun


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 22, 2013)

I am so happy for you. I hope things just keep getting better.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 22, 2013)

Good for you.

It is gratifying to me when I come across a young person who seems to have their priorities in order.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 24, 2013)

Yay!!!!  That is soooo awesome!!!!!


----------



## stitchcounting (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks to all of you !! loving the forum... like always


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes...a very good week!!!!  The highlight for me is you being baptized...that is awesome and makes my heart happy


----------



## stitchcounting (Oct 24, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yes...a very good week!!!!  The highlight for me is you being baptized...that is awesome and makes my heart happy


thats my highlight too!! :bun


----------



## stitchcounting (Dec 4, 2013)

this summer i dragged my sister to work in a plot in the garden.
one of the gardeners is african(f), and says in africa they dont weed their gardens... she is 100% against taking weeding. making her plot, the first people see super unattractive and crowded.being the principal gardener she got her plot revoked by yours truly.

i helped my sis plant many many sunflowers, dinner plate dahlias and too many zinnias and marigolds to count in the 4x12 plot. mid season buds starting to explode weather breaking the 70s, F decides she want her plot back up rooting the sunflowers and dahlias and putting her plants. this will be addressed next year.
walking to the super market i think it was my sister and i were talking about me leaving to college next summer. she said "I'm gonna have to take your plot when you leave since the african lady took my flower bed" 
I began to happy dance. she never wanted to do ANYTHING  with the garden . then she started to like sunflowers than flowers. i planted the gardener's seed in her, I wasn't going to give up my plot . but she offered herself. during my happy dance i said 
"she starts with flowers, than vegetables, buys a flock of chickens, than goats than farms with her brother."
"i just want to garden"


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2013)

Stitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I have been gone for awhile... now I see all this! 
From the very first day you joined the forum you have touched my heart! So proud of you words can't really express it! 
I will be praying for the Lord's continued blessing in your life.

One day when I get back up to NY to see family I will HAVE to meet up with you!


----------



## stitchcounting (Dec 4, 2013)

southern! 
Thank you so much 





> From the very first day you joined the forum you have touched my heart! So proud of you words can't really express it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2013)

just checked out your etsy site and website!
I LOVE the slouchy beanies.


----------



## stitchcounting (Dec 4, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> just checked out your etsy site and website!
> I LOVE the slouchy beanies.


thank you ! it a work in progress but its been improving


----------

